# what bit do you use with a router sled



## tito5

so after seeing various posts on router sleds and using them to level cutting boards, I decided to make my own. 
the problem I am having is the router sits on a 3/4in board, and I don't have a bit that reaches much below the board itself. 

I went out and bought a long mortising bit but am hesitating on using it, as it looks like it is a v groove on the bottom and not a flat bottom.


----------



## tito5

hey could a mod switch this to the tips,tricks and homemade jigs section? I think it fits better there


----------



## Dave Paine

You may need to rout a recess in the board for the base if you cannot find a router bit long enough.

The style which will provide minimum number of passes is this style "Bottom Cleaning / Surface Planing / Dado cutting"

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v116-1105/ea_-_straight_bits


----------



## Gene Howe

I use a bowl bit and a collet extension.


----------



## Joeb41

Use as big a bit that your router can handle. I use THIS one bought at a woodworking show for 20 bucks.


----------



## GeorgeC

Longer than standard straight bits are available at Lowes. 

George


----------



## jschaben

Just about any large diameter, flat bottom bit will work. Here are a couple of inexpensive ones I use.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-Sh-1-3-4-Diameter-Bottom-Cleaning-Router-Bit-/130887306329?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e797dcc59

or
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH-New-Bits-Drawer-Lock-Joint-Router-Bit-/130819131762?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e756d8972

The drawer lock does not have cutters across the bottom surface so needs to be started off the work piece and moved into it. The bottom cleaning bit will plunge slightly.

The problem is most, if not all, of those bits are relatively short and your 3/4" base is the issue. Kind of like mounting your router directly to the table top instead of using a mounting plate. I'd suggest you rethink the sled and maybe use the approach in the picture, ie suspending the router. This approach is also referred to as "router skiis" :smile:


----------



## TomC

tito5 said:


> so after seeing various posts on router sleds and using them to level cutting boards, I decided to make my own.
> the problem I am having is the router sits on a 3/4in board, and I don't have a bit that reaches much below the board itself.
> 
> I went out and bought a long mortising bit but am hesitating on using it, as it looks like it is a v groove on the bottom and not a flat bottom.


Can you post a picture of your set up? Can you put something under the board to get it closer to your sled?
Tom


----------



## tito5

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/router-sled-49858/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/simple-router-planing-jig-48327/
my set up is similar to these two threads.....

Thanks to all the help and suggestions, I think I just need to pony up the money and get a bit extension and one of the bits listed in the thread.


----------



## jschaben

tito5 said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/router-sled-49858/
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/simple-router-planing-jig-48327/
> my set up is similar to these two threads.....
> 
> Thanks to all the help and suggestions, I think I just need to pony up the money and get a bit extension and one of the bits listed in the thread.


A pic of your rig might help. The ones you linked to didn't need a bit extender that I could see. :huh:


----------

